# Man Shoots Traffic Cam after it shot him.



## nibejeebies (May 26, 2009)

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2007/dec/12/police-man-shot-camera-after-it-shot-him/



This is from 2007 but he just now went to court after several delays and was convicted.


----------



## minneola24 (May 26, 2009)

Well that was pretty dumb. Now he has to pay more when he could have just paid the first ticket.


----------



## mikie (May 26, 2009)

*The stupid $h*t people do this days...*

... I just have to laugh.


----------



## minneola24 (May 26, 2009)

mikie said:


> ... I just have to laugh.



Lol, yup. The title is pretty funny.




> Man Shoots Traffic Cam after it shot him.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 26, 2009)

So did he require an ambulance, or is this thread just off-topic?


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> So did he require an ambulance, or is this thread just off-topic?



No but the camera was pronounced because of obvious signs of death.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> No but the camera was pronounced because of obvious signs of death.



If only we'd allow traffic cameras to carry guns while on duty....


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> If only we'd allow traffic cameras to carry guns while on duty....



True its family should sue because it was not allowed to defend itself.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> True its family should sue because it was not allowed to defend itself.



The camera didn't stay mindful of scene safety.


----------



## minneola24 (May 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> If only we'd allow traffic cameras to carry guns while on duty....



Haha, you run a red light *BOOM*, no more justice system :lol:


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> The camera didn't stay mindful of scene safety.



It must have gotten to focused on one thing and actually missed the big picture.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> It must have gotten to focused on one thing and actually missed the big picture.



It didn't shout SCENE SAFE!!!!! BSI!!!!!!!


----------



## adlx21 (May 26, 2009)

hahahahhha


----------



## flhtci01 (May 26, 2009)

Your Honor it shot at me first.  I am claiming self defense!


----------



## AthensTech09 (May 26, 2009)

Good grief.  This reminds me that my aunt has gotten like 4 red-light tickets from cams.  Owch.


----------

